

Mixpanel: Internship stories - suhail
http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/11/15/internship-stories/

======
RandallBrown
this did a decent job of not pushing the company too hard. Sometimes these
posts read like a press release.

I like hearing about people experiences and how different companies actually
work.

